
Automated Bus Experiment Begins - greendesk
http://www.euronews.com/2015/10/03/tiny-automated-bus-experiment-begins-in-greece/
======
greendesk
Gist of the story (quote): \---- Four tiny, driverless buses are on trial in
the Greek city of Trikala, the first of five European cities to introduce the
automated transportation.

The vehicles are part of CityMobil2, an EU-funded research project that is
staging tests of automated road transport systems with self-driving buses
across Europe. Each bus can carry 10 to 12 passengers along the road at speeds
of up to 20 kilometers an hour, around the same speed as a milk float, but
faster than a golf buggy.

“I was saying…a bus without a driver, how could it be?,” asked one elderly
woman who took a trip out one of the tiny buses. “But I really enjoyed it and
had no problem. It’s like a regular bus. I will use it, since it passes
through my neighborhood.”

The buses are electric, silent and non-polluting.

...

\---

